# Who Has an Iphone?



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't even have a cell phone any more, but here's a weird/cool little free app:








Wonder just how accurate this is?:blink:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Pretty cool. I wonder if there's a version for Droid.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Yup, there are a number of levels available for free download for the Droid phones. I'm gonna download a couple now and try them out.

EDIT: Just downloaded and tested "Bubble Level" (by Antoine Vianey) from Android marketplace. It is very sensitive and can be calibrated. Even displays the angle of incline via digital readout. But you can't quite tip it to 45 degrees because the display flips on you as you approach that angle. It provides standard bubble level or 360 degree bubble level if you lay the phone flat. I'm actually a little bit impressed.

EDIT 2: Just downloaded and tried one called "XClinometer (+spirit level)" free version (also from Android Marketplace) by Plaincode. It is very sensitive. But the free Android version does NOT allow you to calibrate. This one is an iPhone app crossed over to Android. The iPhone version allows you to calibrate but the version I downloaded, well, it's a demo and lacks. But it looks nice and should be very accurate when calibrated.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep I have that one and a few others, they work pretty good. Like a torpedo level because of the size.


----------



## amccaul (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting...just downloaded it and it will come in handy around the farm.


----------

